# Vila Real de Santo António - 10 de Janeiro de 2009



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Jan 2009 às 12:08)

Ora bem antes demais foi um dia unico em que acordei ás 06:50 para ver algo branco e não foi o meu espanto ao olhar para as imagens de Radar para saber onde vinha a precipitação e já estava em cima do Algarve, mais propriamente no Sotavento e em Monchique.

Assim que acabei de postar aqui neste forum fui para a rua quando fui surpreendido com os carros, telhados, e campos com alguma acumulação, cerca de 1,5cm a 2cm de neve.

Segundo infgomações de alguns conhecidos meus tinha estado a nevar por volta das 06:15/20 durante 7 a 8m e estavam -1.1ºC. Quando sai á rua o termometro marcava ás 7:00 apenas -0.8ºC.

Começou a nevar (flocos cujo diamentro nao devera exceder uns 3mm) eram 9:45 durante meros 3 a 4minutos mas com alguma intensidade, mas o termometro movel já marcava +0.1ºC. foi brutal. Os telhados com uma fina pelicula de neve ou seja o que eram telhados como sabem no Algarve é quase tudo terraços.

Foi então que começou tudo a derreter e eu em desespero com a maquina em que estava sempre a dar SD CARD ERROR mas ainda tirei 3 fotos:

1º Acumulação (V.R.S.A.)

2º Alcaria do Cume: que não tinha quase nada;

3º Precipitação de Neve vista de Alcaria do Cume sobre zonas á cota 0m .


P.S - Agora já tenhos problemas de net resolvidos quando chegar a casa logo coloco as fotos.

Desde Já o meu report.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Jan 2009 às 21:55)

As fotos(3):

Em V.R.S.A.  num dos campos á entrada da cidade (cota 0):







Tambem dá para ver a pequena acumulação que falava no primeiro topico.

Em Alcaria do Cume  a precipitação de neve no Litoral:






Uma manha linda...






Espero que gostem... dentro do SD CARD ERROR


----------



## João Soares (16 Jan 2009 às 22:12)

*Re: Neve em Vila Real de Santo António - 10 de Janeiro de 2009*

E impressionante, como podes ter afirmado que aquilo é neve..

Há tua imagem, afirma que aquilo é geada.. e que nem é neve

Mas, mesmo assim mostra-te umas belas paisagens de serras que de neve nao tem nada 

Na 2ºimagem mostra alguma precipitaçao, mas aquilo e neve liquida, nada de neve sólida.

Por um lado, a tua foto-reportagem está fixe, mas nao condiz com o que tu dizes.

Em Vila Real de Santo António houve foi formação de geada, só isso
Neve não 

A realidade tem que ser dita, crua e nua


----------



## ajrebelo (16 Jan 2009 às 22:13)

*Re: Neve em Vila Real de Santo António - 10 de Janeiro de 2009*

boas

apesar de não ser neve,  deixa-me dizer e dar os parabéns pelas tuas 2 melhores fotos que eu alguma vez vi. 

abraços


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Jan 2009 às 22:15)

*Re: Neve em Vila Real de Santo António - 10 de Janeiro de 2009*



JPS Gaia disse:


> E impressionante, como podes ter afirmado que aquilo é neve..
> 
> Há tua imagem, afirma que aquilo é geada.. e que nem é neve
> 
> ...



Como podes dizer que aquilo é geada... aquela hora ja estava quase tudo derretido...  

Fica o convite ao apuramento da verdade aqui em V.R.S.A. pelo povo e quase todos viram... ainda é motivo de conversa no cafe  Quando fui á Alcaria não havia quase nespes dai a minha irritação... nevara mais lá em baixo do que la em cima a pensar que iria ver acumulação como deve de ser pouco se via...

Claro que as paisagens sao linda e ainda deu para tirar...

A primeira foto aquilo que parece geada, nesse momento nem os carros nem os telhados tinham nada... foi um erro grosseiro ter ido para Alcaria...


----------



## JoãoDias (16 Jan 2009 às 22:16)

*Re: Neve em Vila Real de Santo António - 10 de Janeiro de 2009*

Isso é obviamente geada. Imagino que nunca tenhas visto geada na vida para poder afirmar que isso é neve


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Jan 2009 às 22:18)

*Re: Neve em Vila Real de Santo António - 10 de Janeiro de 2009*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> apesar de não ser neve,  deixa-me dizer e dar os parabéns pelas tuas 2 melhores fotos que eu alguma vez vi.
> 
> abraços




Obrigado!! 

Não é neve ... sao restos...


----------



## João Soares (16 Jan 2009 às 22:19)

*Re: Neve em Vila Real de Santo António - 10 de Janeiro de 2009*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;113533 disse:
			
		

> Como podes dizer que aquilo é geada... aquela hora ja estava quase tudo derretido...
> 
> Fica o convite ao apuramento da verdade aqui em V.R.S.A. pelo povo e quase todos viram... ainda é motivo de conversa no cafe



E muito simples

Como tu bem disseste houve uma certa acumulação que acabou por derreter..
E as tuas imagens sobre as serras, mostram claramente que é impossivel ter havido acumulaçao em V.R.S.A, se nem as serras estao pintadas de branco

IMPOSSIVEL


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Jan 2009 às 22:19)

*Re: Neve em Vila Real de Santo António - 10 de Janeiro de 2009*



João Dias disse:


> Isso é obviamente geada. Imagino que nunca tenhas visto geada na vida para poder afirmar que isso é neve




João... Geada via sempre que ia para escola antes de vir para cá morar... sei bem!! é o que não falta na serra..


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Jan 2009 às 22:21)

*Re: Neve em Vila Real de Santo António - 10 de Janeiro de 2009*



JPS Gaia disse:


> E muito simples
> 
> Como tu bem disseste houve uma certa acumulação que acabou por derreter..
> E as tuas imagens sobre as serras, mostram claramente que é impossivel ter havido acumulaçao em V.R.S.A, se nem as serras estao pintadas de branco
> ...



Simples... Não houve quase precipitação alguma na Serra!  


Alguem de V.R.S.A. Ou arredores que me salve???


----------



## Z13 (16 Jan 2009 às 22:21)

*Re: Neve em Vila Real de Santo António - 10 de Janeiro de 2009*

Boas fotos, amigo!

Quanto à primeira, parece-me gelo provocado pelo acentuado arrefecimento nocturno...



*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Jan 2009 às 22:26)

*Re: Neve em Vila Real de Santo António - 10 de Janeiro de 2009*



Zoelae13 disse:


> Boas fotos, amigo!
> 
> Quanto à primeira, parece-me gelo provocado pelo acentuado arrefecimento nocturno...
> 
> ...



Parece... o meu erro caro amigos foi mesmo esse... vendo o pouco (1,5cm) em V.R.S.A. pensei que na serra haveria em quantidades para recordar...-ERRO, a precipitação na serra foi muito mas muito pouca... ao contrario da zona litoral que foi mais... e por 2 vezes em forma de neve...

As 6:15 segundo os relatos de quem eu conheço que corria e fazia esse exercico, e as 9:45 quando estava no topo... e que não vi e que não tardei a sair dali...


----------



## João Soares (16 Jan 2009 às 22:30)

*Re: Neve em Vila Real de Santo António - 10 de Janeiro de 2009*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;113541 disse:
			
		

> Simples... Não houve quase precipitação alguma na Serra!
> 
> 
> Alguem de V.R.S.A. Ou arredores que me salve???



É muito estranho de facto não acha duvida.

Com o frio em altura, as Serras algarvias e com alguma precipitação que cairia seria sobre a forma de neve e acumulava e decerteza e "duraria" mais nas serras a neve, do que em V.R.S.A onde a cota é zero, onde não aguentaria muito.

Isso é geada, meu caro.. GEADA.. Soletra ]ToRnAdO[ G-E-A-D-A


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Jan 2009 às 22:31)

*Re: Neve em Vila Real de Santo António - 10 de Janeiro de 2009*



JPS Gaia disse:


> É muito estranho de facto não acha duvida.
> 
> Com o frio em altura, as Serras algarvias e com alguma precipitação que cairia seria sobre a forma de neve e acumulava e decerteza e "duraria" mais nas serras a neve, do que em V.R.S.A onde a cota é zero, onde não aguentaria muito.
> 
> Isso é geada, meu caro.. GEADA.. Soletra ]ToRnAdO[ G-E-A-D-A



Como queiras


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Jan 2009 às 22:31)

*Re: Neve em Vila Real de Santo António - 10 de Janeiro de 2009*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> apesar de não ser neve,  deixa-me dizer e dar os parabéns pelas tuas 2 melhores fotos que eu alguma vez vi.
> 
> abraços



Por acaso não estas interessado nelas??


----------



## Zoelae (16 Jan 2009 às 22:33)

*Re: Neve em Vila Real de Santo António - 10 de Janeiro de 2009*

Posso dizer que já vi geada bem mais parecida com neve do que essa. Como o dia esteve frio, a geada não derreteu nas pequenas sombras formadas pela irregularidade do terreno ou pela vegetação. Se nevou essa não é a prova. Perguntava-se antes se viste nevar ou se alguém viu?

Por causa de ti, já andei a dizer que tinha nevado em V.R. S. A., e se calhar tal não aconteceu


----------



## psm (16 Jan 2009 às 22:34)

*Re: Neve em Vila Real de Santo António - 10 de Janeiro de 2009*

Vou te dar um conselho!
  Porque é que não abandonas o forum, pois as figuras de ridiculo que fazes com estas fotos de neve só te ridicularizam!
 Aconselho a comprares alguns livros sobre meteorologia ou de fisica atmosférica. Ou na NET há cursos on line sobre meteorologia, só depois podes vir cá e poupas, a todos nós estes disparates!!


----------



## thunderboy (16 Jan 2009 às 22:35)

*Re: Neve em Vila Real de Santo António - 10 de Janeiro de 2009*

O que são as manchas brancas no topo dos montes??


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jan 2009 às 22:37)

*Re: Neve em Vila Real de Santo António - 10 de Janeiro de 2009*

Tornado belas fotos da neve em Vila Real de Santo António, se fosse eu mandava essas fotos para a comunicação social tanto regional como nacional a dizer meus caros amigos, afinal nevou em Vila Real de Santo António, mas uma coisa estranha que eu ainda não percebi se as nuvens vinham de norte, porque carga de água, não nevou na serra e que tinha que nevar em VRSA.

Já agora deixo aqui a notícia que foi publicada no meu blog: http://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/170872.html e até tem imagens da neve que caiu em outras localidades algarvias e que foram transmitidas pela RTP, mas esta neve queimou tudo até plantações que estavam protegidas por estufas queimou, realmente impressionante.

Mas, umas belas fotos com uma paisagem linda de um postal.


----------



## Bgc (16 Jan 2009 às 22:37)

*Re: Neve em Vila Real de Santo António - 10 de Janeiro de 2009*

Isso não é nada.

É geada, geada fraca.

Em Trás-os-Montes, a maioria das pessoas chamar-lhe-ia orvalho (ou quase).


----------



## Rog (16 Jan 2009 às 22:53)

*Re: Neve em Vila Real de Santo António - 10 de Janeiro de 2009*

Tenham calma, moderem a forma de apresentar os vossos argumentos. Concordar ou discordar do que acima está dito, pode e deve ser feito mas não de qualquer forma, pode ser feito sem entrar em insultos e atrítos desnecessários. Alguns posts serão apagados. 
Agradeço a compreensão de todos.


----------



## Zoelae (16 Jan 2009 às 23:02)

*Re: Neve em Vila Real de Santo António - 10 de Janeiro de 2009*



psm disse:


> Vou te dar um conselho!
> Porque é que não abandonas o forum, pois as figuras de ridiculo que fazes com estas fotos de neve só te ridicularizam!
> Aconselho a comprares alguns livros sobre meteorologia ou de fisica atmosférica. Ou na NET há cursos on line sobre meteorologia, só depois podes vir cá e poupas, a todos nós estes disparates!!




Caro psm, não faça comentários tão radicais que possam ofender outra pessoa. Qualquer pessoa com mais ou menos conhecimentos na área deve ser bem recebida, se o fórum fosse só para profissionais pedia-se um currículo e uma prova de admissão. Devemos tolerar a posição de uma pessoa que está pouco habituada a ver neve e que julgando que está certo  apresenta a sua prova, a fotografia que ele próprio tirou. Se agisse de má fé, o Tornado teria ido à internet e postava fotos com neve tiradas por outra pessoa, noutro local. Isto é que é realmente grave e espero que nunca aconteça neste fórum. 

Quanto a este tópico penso que o título deve ser reformulado, a menos que surjam provas definitivas de que tenha nevado em Vila Real de Santo António.


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2009 às 23:09)

*Re: Neve em Vila Real de Santo António - 10 de Janeiro de 2009*

Belas fotos

Mas não me parece neve de todo


----------

